# canadian pricing vs american



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

holy crap. just called local can am dealer, for his 2013 can am XMR 1000 they wont go below 17,500$! what kind of pricing do you american guys look at with can ams? lol for the can am xt-p they want 16,400$.. thats rediculous!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

buddy bought one last year around 12,500-13,000


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm looking at about 15,600 US for my new 2013 Outlander XT-P with the extras I want.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow the XT-P completely stock was 16,400 without any extra's lol looks like ill just go buy another brute. lol


----------



## BigHoss (Jul 21, 2012)

I just paid 14700 for my 2013 Outlander 800 XT


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Can am website you can pick where your from and the price will show.. a 1000 max limited was either 17-18k no extras +tax, freight ETC..


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

thats insane. im looking at a 09' brute 750 with 500km's on it tonight for a good deal. so might be riding a brute again real soon. lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That why I put an 840 in my brute instead of getting a can am... much happier with the choice I made. Im quite sure it will run with teh 1000 can ams if not pass them, and even with all my mods im still thousands less spent compared to one completely un-modified.


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

^x2 can ams are too expensive. i was looking to buy a new one as well but i decided to just rebuild my 650 to an 801 from dsc way cheaper and pretty sure it will have more balls a can am outlander 1000 xt i was looking a 14k without tires rims and the whole outfit.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

2012 xmr out the door with 2 yr extended warranty was $14,683 total! That was in Feb.... $17k is ridiculous but the exchange rate (currency) is different here in the US.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yea it's crazy got my new brute so im over it! hahaha


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

2013 gade 1k. $11,050


----------

